# French Air Force C-47



## avinoam549 (Mar 2, 2011)

Hi all.
Back in 1956,The French Air force had loand 10 Douglas C-47 Transports to the Israeli Air Force.
These were flown from Beaumont AB to Israel,Were operated in October 56 war and returned.
Can anyone tell me what were the Fr.AF Serial numbers of these aircraft?


----------

